# Anyone know about Masons?



## Kinkyhairlady (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know much about this but I have heard about it from my mom and all she has ever had to say is negative things. I guess it is some sort of religious society of men. They supposedly have a secret that they can't reveil to anyone. Anyways the reason why I need to learn more about this is because I am currently talking to someone who is considering joining this religion. I myself am a Baptist and really don't want him to but I can't tell him what to do. I really like the guy but this seems like it will be a problem in our relationship. I really don't want to get in deeper with this guy if this religion is some kind of evil cult. If anyone knows about this please let me know. I want to make the right decision.


----------



## Laginappe (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't usually post here but...

The masons are not a relegion (or, by my def a cult either). They're a long standing - LOOOONGGGGGG standing - fraternal orginzation.  They have a lot of secrecy and some biblical based ritual(s). 

There is a significant seperation btwn white and black masons.  Its very odd but :shrug:

For a lot of masonic families, membership is highly important.  Father to son etc.  (Mother to daughter too in regards to their sister organization, Eastern Stars). 

Its hard to make a call on if this is somthing you'd be comfortable with your SO/H being involved in.  In my experieince, I've seen more positive than negative. Yeah - there's secrecy. Non-members don't get to know everything about the inner workings of the organization(s).   And granted, I have had more exposure (and have therefore been impressed) by the whiter version of the Masons.   I know they really take care of their members.  That whole "Mason for life" thing is really core deep.  If you're a Mason in need, (or the family member of a Mason in need) they will come to the rescue.  In a big way.  Its amazing.   And at the same time, a littel dissapointing because I haven't had similar knowledge of the same going on with the Black Masons / Eastern Star organization.  It maybe just a money issue, but still. 

Personally I wouldn't classify it as either a religion or a cult.  But regardless, you have to figure out if this is something you want to bring into your life. Good or bad.  HTHs


----------



## JLove74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ellis said:
			
		

> I don't know much about this but I have heard about it from my mom and all she has ever had to say is negative things. I guess it is some sort of religious society of men. They supposedly have a secret that they can't reveil to anyone. Anyways the reason why I need to learn more about this is because I am currently talking to someone who is considering joining this religion. I myself am a Baptist and really don't want him to but I can't tell him what to do. I really like the guy but this seems like it will be a problem in our relationship. I really don't want to get in deeper with this guy if this religion is some kind of evil cult. If anyone knows about this please let me know. I want to make the right decision.


 
Not a cult.  My grandfather was a Mason for 60 years and a church going man.  Many of his "brothers" were also in the church (Baptist).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 13, 2006)

*What is Free Masonry and what do Free Masons believe?*​






 [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]

​*Please note - *by this article, we are not claiming that all who are involved in Free Masonry are cultists, or that all Free Masons believe all the items mentioned below. What we are saying is this - Free Masonry at its core is not a Christian organization. There are many Christians who have left Free Masonry after discovering what it is truly all about. Please visitEx-Masons for Jesus for more information. There are also good and godly men, true believers in Christ who are Free Masons. It is our contention that this should not be the case. Each person should pray for wisdom and discernment from the Lord as to whether to be involved with Free Masonry.

*Question:  "What is Free Masonry and what do Free Masons believe?"*

*Answer*:  Free Masonry, Eastern Star, and other similar "secret" organizations appear to be harmless fellowship gatherings. Many of them even promote belief in God and good character. However, beneath this outward appearance, these secret societies hide anti-Biblical and anti-Christian beliefs and practices. The following is a comparison of what the Bible says with the "official" position of Free Masonry:

*Salvation from Sin:*
_The Bibleâ€™s View:_ Jesus became the sinnerâ€™s sacrifice before God when He shed His blood and died as the propitiation (payment) for the sins of the whole world (Ephesians 2:8-9, Romans 5:8, John 3:16).
_Masonâ€™s View:_ The very process of joining the Lodge requires Christians to deny everything Christ accomplished on their behalf. A person will be saved and go to heaven as a result of his good works and personal self-improvement.

*The View of the Bible:*
_The Bibleâ€™s View:_ The supernatural and plenary inspiration of the Scripturesâ€”that they are inerrant and that their teachings and authority are absolute, supreme, and final. The Bible is the Word of God (2 Timothy 3:16, 1 Thessalonians 2:13).
_Masonâ€™s View:_ The Bible is an important book. It is not the exclusive Word of God, nor is it Godâ€™s sole revelation of himself to humankind, but only one important book among many religious sourcebooks. It is a good guide for morality. The Bible is used primarily as a symbol of Godâ€™s will, which can also be captured in other sacred texts, like the Koran.

*The Doctrine of God:*
_The Bibleâ€™s View:_ There is one God. The various names of God refer to the God of Israel and reveal certain attributes of God. To worship other Gods or to call upon other deities is idolatry (Exodus 20:3). Paul spoke of idolatry as a heinous sin (1 Corinthians 10:14) and John said that idolaters will perish in hell (Revelation 21:8).
_Masonâ€™s View:_ All members must believe in a deity. Different religions (Christianity, Judaism, Islam, etc.) acknowledge the same God, only call Him different names. Freemasonry invites people of all faiths, even if they use different names for the â€˜Nameless One of a hundred names,â€™ they are yet praying to the one God and Father of all.

*The Doctrine of Jesus and the Trinity:*
_The Bibleâ€™s View:_ Jesus was God in human form (Matthew 1:18-24, John 1:1). Jesus is the second person of the trinity (Matthew 28:19, Mark 1:9-11). While on earth, He was fully human (Mark 4:38, Matthew 4:2) and fully divine (John 20:28, John 1:1-2, Acts 4:10-12). Christians should pray in Jesusâ€™ name and proclaim Him before others, regardless of offense to non-Christians (John 14:13-14, 1 John 2:23, Acts 4:18-20).
_Masonâ€™s View:_ There is no trinity, therefore there is no doctrine of the deity of Jesus Christ. A mason cannot invoke the name of Jesus when praying, or mention His name in the Lodge. Suggesting that Jesus is the only way to God contradicts the principle of toleration. The name of Jesus has been omitted from many biblical verses that are used in Masonic writings. Jesus is on the same level as other religious leaders.

*Human Nature and Sin:*
_The Bibleâ€™s View_: All humans are born with a sinful nature, are totally depraved, and need a Savior from sin (Romans 3:23, Romans 5:12, Psalm 51:5,  Ephesians 2:1). The Bible denies that humanity, since the Fall, has within itself the capacity for moral perfection (1 John 1:8-10, Romans 1:18-25).
_Masonâ€™s View:_ Through symbols and emblems, Masons teach that man is not sinful, just â€œrude and imperfect by natureâ€. Human beings are able to improve their character and behavior in various ways, including acts of charity, moral living, and voluntary performance of civic duty. Humanity possesses the capability of moving from imperfection toward total perfection.  Moral and spiritual perfection lies within men and women.

*When a Christian takes the oath of Freemasonry, he is swearing on the following doctrines *that God has pronounced false and sinful:
1.   That salvation can be gained by manâ€™s good works.
2.   To accept and promote that Jesus is just one of many equally revered prophets. 
3.   Masonry makes Christian men swear that they will remain silent in the Lodge and not talk of Christ.
4.   Masonry makes Christians swear that they are approaching the Lodge in spiritual darkness and ignorance, when the Bible says Christians are already in the light, children of the light, and are indwelt by the Light of the Worldâ€”Jesus Christ.
5.   By demanding that Christians take the Masonic oath, Masonry leads Christians into blasphemy and taking the name of the Lord in vain.
6.   Masonry makes Christians falsely swear that the G.A.O.T.U. [Great Architect of the Universe], whom Masonry believes is the true God of the universe, is present in all other religions.
7.   Masonry makes Christians falsely swear to the teaching that true worship can be offered in the Lodge to God without the mediatorship of Jesus.
8.   By swearing the Masonic oath and participating in the doctrines of the Lodge, Christians are perpetuating a false gospel to other Lodge members, who look only to Masonryâ€™s plan of salvation to get to heaven.
9.  By taking the Masonic obligation, he is agreeing to allow the pollution of his mind, spirit, and body by those who serve false gods and believe false doctrines.

As you can see, Masonry denies and contradicts the clear teaching of Scripture and numerous issues.  Masonry also requires people to engage in activities which the Bible condemns.  As a result, a Christian should not be a member of any secret society or organization that has any connection with Free Masonry.

Again, for more information, we strongly recommend Ex-Masons for Jesus.

*Recommended Resource*:  [URL="http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?event=AFF&p=1011693&item_no=76953"]The Secret Teachings of the Masonic Lodge by Ankerberg & Weldon[/URL].
[/FONT]


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> *What is Free Masonry and what do Free Masons believe?*​
> 
> 
> http://www.gotquestions.org/images/1x1-blue.gif [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica][URL="http://www.gotquestions.org/images/mp3-audio.gif"]http://www.gotquestions.org/images/mp3-audio.gif[/URL]​
> ...


 
True...all true.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Nov 13, 2006)

There is a VERY long thread on this board somehwere.  Try doing a search.  It should cover all questions completely.

ETA: Here you go: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=15446&highlight=masons

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=66980&highlight=masons

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=24620&highlight=masons

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=41566&highlight=masons

Enjoy!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> *What is Free Masonry and what do Free Masons believe?*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank-you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 14, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Thank-you.


 
You are welcome!


----------



## firecracker (Nov 15, 2006)

All I gotta say is I wanna do like Wilma Flintstone and Betty Rubble did to see what Fred and Barney was up to in their Mason meetings "the grand poo-baa".  They went undercover. 

I know a few Mason's they are secreative and they are not really a religious group.  I see them as more of a brotherhood.  I tell my family members "ya'll ain't got no dang ole secret so stop lying"


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 15, 2006)

A guy I know told me he once was being initiated into the Masons.  I asked him as many questions as possible.  He didn't reveal the things he saw or what he did during initiation, but he did say that before the initiation and now after the initiation, he has never been so scared in his life.  He is a Christian and said that there was some demonic force around him.  He said that he basically had to denounce Christ and that they mock Christ's suffering.  This makes me furious!  He also said that all of the members were Black "Christian" men.  He gave me a book that basically says a lot of what that Free Masonry quote says.

My ex housemate said she had become apart of the Eastern Stars--the female version of the Masons.  We are very close, but she wouldn't even tell me what she had to go through.  She didn't fully go through everything, but she said she would never do it again.  What she did reveal is that it's basically like learning magical and mystical things. 

Oh, and I just remembered this man that lived in my neighborhood.  He was a grandfatherly type and I would sit with him sometimes.  He kept telling me that I wanted me to learn some old African traditions and some spiritual teachings that would help me manifest things.  I was curious.  He talked a lot about pyramids, all the signs on the Bible and Sun-Rah.  It was interesting, but I didn't know what he was talking about.  He told me he wanted me to meet some sistas who would show me yoga poses and how to honor God with these poses and how they were powerful women.  I got kind of nervous because I had no idea what this stuff meant and I had a not comfortable feeling.  One time we were listening to some music he was producing and all this static started popping--he said that the spirits were acknowledging us.  erplexed   Can you say gulp?!

I told my friend about this and she said he was a Mason.  She said next time you talk to him ask him.  I did and he said yes and basically because I knew him and her, I should consider learning about it.  We lost contact after that!

So, sorry for this long post--but I would be very careful with dating this guy.  This stuff scares me and I'm not sure it has God fully in it.  Please let us know what you decide and how you are feeling.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 15, 2006)

_For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: *NOT OF WORKS*, lest any man should boast. 
_
_ For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them. 
_
*Ephesians 2:8-10*

Many will argue and fight to justify the 'good works' which have been done by the Masons. And those who speak the truth will be called cruel and blind.  Indeed it is a good thing; we are supposed to help those in need.  Yes, there must be a brotherhood.  

Looking at God's word above proves all the more satan's tactic.  Without Christ, I will exhalt you.  All you need is good works to cover your cause.  That's what satan wants.  If he can justify the Masons and other unions such as, with good works, it keeps them blinded to the truth and others blinded to defend them. 

But Jesus took care of that...it's not of works; Least any man should boast... "Least any man should boast..."  

No matter what we do in this life, we cannot get away with leaving God out of the picture.  We cannot take credit for His good works which He created beforehand; His good works of which we are utilizing His resources to perform them.   Hmmmmm, not of works, least any man should boast.

God still deserves His due...not matter how much good a man may pursue. It's still God's glory...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 15, 2006)

firecracker said:
			
		

> All I gotta say is I wanna do like Wilma Flintstone and Betty Rubble did to see what Fred and Barney was up to in their Mason meetings "the grand poo-baa". They went undercover.
> 
> I know a few Mason's they are secreative and they are not really a religious group. I see them as more of a brotherhood.
> 
> *I tell my family members "ya'll ain't got no dang ole secret so stop lying"*


You know what *'Fire'*...................... I love you  You never fail to make me smile and for along while of a smile.  

Hugs, Precious One...


I love you too, *Tiffcurl*..... Hugs to you too, angel.   Your post make me sit up straight in my chair and take note.  I wasn't scared mind you  I just sat up straight and took note.  

BTW: Don't tell anyone, but I'll be sleeping with all the lights on tonight.


----------



## baby42 (Nov 15, 2006)

they are all in my family the borthers and sisters and we are all god  fearing


----------



## dlewis (Nov 17, 2006)

My husband is a non-praticing mason.  When he joined I was all for it but after I dedicated my life to Christ completely and we start studing the Bible he did not want to go to those meeting anymore.  He has not been to a meeting in over 6 years.

My mother says the same thing Nice & Wavy has posted.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 17, 2006)

Whenever a person engages in activities that require an oath, including Masonic and Eastern Star Orders and fraternities and sororities, it's necessary to RENOUNCE THE OATH BEFORE THE LORD JESUS CHRIST to be released from that bond(age). Consider the depth of an oath: it can only be ended via death, therefore just a stoppage of activities is not enough.... 

I had to do this when I went though deliverance at my church some years back. My grandparents were in the Masonic and Eastern Stars. My grandmother tried to get us grandchildren involved, but we never went all the way through.... 

I did a Google search on renouncing oaths and saw this one....
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=renounce%2Boath%2Bprayer

If you or someone you love is a descendant of a Mason, I recommend that you pray through the following prayer from your heart. Don't be like the Masons who are given their obligations and oaths one line at a time and without prior knowledge of the requirements. First, bind spirits of deception, antichrist, witchcraft, and death in the name of Jesus Christ. Then read it through so you know what is involved. It is best to pray this aloud with a Christian witness or counselor present. We suggest a brief pause following each paragraph to allow the Holy Spirit to show any additional issues that may require attention.

Father God, creator of heaven and earth, I come to You in the name of Jesus Christ Your Son. I come as a sinner seeking forgiveness and cleansing from all sins committed against You, and others made in your image. I honor my earthly father and mother and all of my ancestors of flesh and blood and by adoption, but I utterly turn away from and renounce all their sins. I forgive all my ancestors for the effects of their sins on my children and me. I confess and renounce all of my own sins. I renounce Satan and all of his works in my family and me.

I renounce and forsake all involvement in Freemasonry or any other lodge or craft by my ancestors and myself. I renounce witchcraft, the principal spirit behind Freemasonry, and I renounce Baphomet, the Spirit of Antichrist and the curse of the Luciferian doctrine. I renounce the idolatry, blasphemy, secrecy, and deception of Masonry at every level. I specifically renounce the insecurity, the love of position and power, the love of money, covetousness, and greed, and the pride/arrogance that would have led my ancestors into Masonry. I renounce all the fears that held them in Masonry, especially the fears of death, fears of men, and fears of trusting, in the name of Jesus Christ.

I renounce every position held in the lodge by any of my ancestors, including Tyler, Master, Worshipful Master, or any other. I renounce the calling of any man Master, for Jesus Christ is my only Master and Lord, and He forbids anyone else having that title. I renounce the entrapping of others into Masonry, and observing the helplessness of others during the rituals. I renounce the effects of Masonry passed on to me through any female ancestor who felt distrusted and rejected by her husband as he entered and attended any lodge and refused to tell her of his secret activities.


----------



## tffy2004 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm glad I read this thread.

When my husband and I were getting ready to move to South Dakota from Texas I was 9 months pregnant due at any time. Before we left his dad (a pastor) told me that if I went into labor and were in the middle of nowhere to get out of the car and wave a white towel in the air, and when they come to help you tell them your grandfather is a Mason and they will help you, but don't let them touch you.

Needless to say this scared me and come to find out my father in laws mom or dad was into masonrey and did the parades and all. And I didn't go into labor although I though I was about to a couple of times. I had our son 2 weeks later.

Masonrey to me is just weird.


----------



## ms*x (Nov 20, 2006)

there may be those that are masons and are upstanding citizens, but freemasonry's basis and roots are tainted.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all the informative responses. My friend has held off on his initiation for now. I am praying that he does not go through with it,cause it does sound somewhat strange and may cause alot of conflicts in our lives. I will continue to pray and I know the Lord will show us a way. Thanks again


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 30, 2007)

Bump great thread...


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, great information. I was just talking about this topic with my SO and I said, let me see what the LHCF'ers have to say about this.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 21, 2007)

I never liked it. Just like Greek Frats and sororities, it almost seems cult-like. I just don't understand why people would join....


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 21, 2007)

Eastern Star here...

I won't get into anything with detail but I will say that everything we do is focused on the BIBLE. No cult, no nada. In fact, my SiStArs and Brothers are more Spiritual and God fearing than most of the non-masonic so called, self-proclaimed, judging, green-eyed, sinning yet pulpitting followers of (insert a religion here) that I come into contact with on a daily basis.


----------



## baby42 (Dec 21, 2007)

Esq.2B said:


> Eastern Star here...
> 
> I won't get into anything with detail but I will say that everything we do is focused on the BIBLE. No cult, no nada. In fact, my SiStArs and Brothers are more Spiritual and God fearing than most of the non-masonic so called, self-proclaimed, judging, green-eyed, sinning yet pulpitting followers of (insert a religion here) that I come into contact with on a daily basis.


 AMEN AND AMEN


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 17, 2008)

I stumbled upon this thread... I am glad I did though... what does the Bible say in reference to this and other greek organizations?


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jan 18, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> I stumbled upon this thread... I am glad I did though... what does the Bible say in reference to this and other greek organizations?


 
Bump and Bump! Very good thread! I wonder about other fraternities and sororities as well. Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 18, 2008)

Esq.2B said:


> Eastern Star here...
> 
> I won't get into anything with detail but I will say that everything we do is focused on the BIBLE. No cult, no nada. In fact, my SiStArs and Brothers are more Spiritual and God fearing than most of the non-masonic so called, self-proclaimed, judging, green-eyed, sinning yet pulpitting followers of (insert a religion here) that I come into contact with on a daily basis.


 
My grandfather was a Mason (I didn't know that until the funeral, how about that?) and my grandmother is/was an Eastern Star and tried to get us grandchildren involved.... Bottom line, the participation of any BIBLE-BELIEVING CHRISTIAN who engages in activities and rituals that involve the VERY MENTION (OF HONORING) other gods or entering into COVENANT with anyone or any entity (beyond that of marriage) is unacceptable.

Even though it's been a minute, I can talk some Eastern Stars detail....

It's not about how a person conducts themselves in terms of being "nice", or "kind" as if that makes a person more "Christ-like". Let's get real with it: Plenty of scriptures show that Jesus wasn't "nice", or "kind", or "accommodating". He was/is consistent in His Word and His mission.

I don't mean no harm, but that "I know some folk who are "nicer" than some so-called professing Christians is a COP-OUT. "Nice" don't move Jesus. Tears don't move Jesus. Being a "good person" doesn't move Jesus.

FAITH (IN HIM) moves Jesus. LOVE moves Jesus. Declaring the Word of God moves Him. Calling on the Word, the Blood, and the Name of JESUS moves Him.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 18, 2008)

WAIT! hold up, wait a minute. stop that record, scratch and spin it. let me get this right... you're saying as long as you believe in Jesus you're ok... that just believing in him is enough and it doesnt matter what type of person you are? 
see.. its mentality like that that gets me. ppl who go to church and put God's name in everything but their actions are anything BUT Christlike. ppl like that irk me to no end. these are the same ppl that you'll see in church every Sunday praising God to no end and saying how they believe in him and the Bible but will be ready to have sex before marriage, be pregnant b4 marriage, have 5 babies by 5 different men, swear up and down, drink like no body's business, treat ppl like crap, criticize and demean others just to make themselves feel better but its ok... as long as they give thanks to God for everything.
im sorry but thats a bunch of horse sh*t. i cant believe any just God will let someone like that get into heaven before someone who may not believe in the Bible but is a good person and act more Christlike then these so-called "Christians." 

p.s. no offense to you personally and im sorry if it sounds like a direct attack.. its not.. but what u wrote got me so heated...



RelaxerRehab said:


> It's not about how a person conducts themselves in terms of being "nice", or "kind" as if that makes a person more "Christ-like". Let's get real with it: Plenty of scriptures show that Jesus wasn't "nice", or "kind", or "accommodating". He was/is consistent in His Word and His mission.
> 
> * I don't mean no harm, but that "I know some folk who are "nicer" than some so-called professing Christians is a COP-OUT. "Nice" don't move Jesus. Tears don't move Jesus. Being a "good person" doesn't move Jesus.
> 
> FAITH (IN HIM) moves Jesus. LOVE moves Jesus. Declaring the Word of God moves Him. Calling on the Word, the Blood, and the Name of JESUS moves Him.*


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 18, 2008)

runwaydream said:


> WAIT! hold up, wait a minute. stop that record, scratch and spin it. let me get this right... you're saying as long as you believe in Jesus you're ok... that just believing in him is enough and it doesnt matter what type of person you are?
> see.. its mentality like that that gets me. ppl who go to church and put God's name in everything but their actions are anything BUT Christlike. ppl like that irk me to no end. these are the same ppl that you'll see in church every Sunday praising God to no end and saying how they believe in him and the Bible but will be ready to have sex before marriage, be pregnant b4 marriage, have 5 babies by 5 different men, swear up and down, drink like no body's business, treat ppl like crap, criticize and demean others just to make themselves feel better but its ok... as long as they give thanks to God for everything.
> im sorry but thats a bunch of horse sh*t. i cant believe any just God will let someone like that get into heaven before someone who may not believe in the Bible but is a good person and act more Christlike then these so-called "Christians."
> 
> p.s. no offense to you personally and im sorry if it sounds like a direct attack.. its not.. but what u wrote got me so heated...


 
Whoa... take the WHOLE RECORD off the TURNTABLE.

While I'm curious to know how you extracted an entire doctrine out of two paragraphs, I'll proceed past that signpost and move on to the heart of the matter.

I stated what I did to emphasize the point that being "nice" is not the be all and end all to (true) Christianity. Of course our conduct matters, along with our direct profession of faith and obedience to the Word of God. In many cases, it is our LIFESTYLE that will win a person to Christ. 

As noted, I was responding to Esq.2B's post about the Eastern Stars and her specific mention about some of her Eastern Star sisters and brothers were "more spiritual and God-fearing than most of the non-masonic so called, self-proclaimed, judging, green-eyed, sinning yet pulpitting followers of (insert a religion here)". 

It was as if she was justifying her association with the Eastern Stars because they are "nicer" than Christians....

*DISCLAIMER: I take note that Esq.2B DID NOT name a specific religion although I think I can safely mention Christians because this*
*thread/topic/post is in a CHRISTIAN forum.*


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 18, 2008)

at bolded red portion: ok, then i guess we're on the same page. it just seemed as if you were saying it doesn't matter if you're a good person, if you dont believe in the Bible or Christ he wont acknowledge that, whereas he would acknowledge someone who might not be a good person but believes in God and The Word. 

p.s. lmao at "Whoa... take the WHOLE RECORD off the TURNTABLE." 



RelaxerRehab said:


> Whoa... take the WHOLE RECORD off the TURNTABLE.
> 
> While I'm curious to know how you extracted an entire doctrine out of two paragraphs, I'll proceed past that signpost and move on to the heart of the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 19, 2008)

dlewis said:


> My husband is a non-praticing mason. When he joined I was all for it but after I dedicated my life to Christ completely and we start studing the Bible he did not want to go to those meeting anymore. He has not been to a meeting in over 6 years.
> 
> My mother says the same thing Nice & Wavy has posted.


 
Your story is just like mine! My dh was all the way up the like the 31st level, whatever the level is right before the final one.  At first I hated it just cause he went "religiously" every Wednesday instead of spending that day with me.  Later I just got bad feelings about it based upon my research (we are both Christians).  We did could not agree about that thing and I finally just let it go.  Thankfully, so has he.    He has not been practicing for years.


----------



## motherx2esq (Jan 19, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> My grandfather was a Mason (I didn't know that until the funeral, how about that?) and my grandmother is/was an Eastern Star and tried to get us grandchildren involved.... Bottom line, the participation of any BIBLE-BELIEVING CHRISTIAN who engages in activities and rituals that involve the VERY MENTION (OF HONORING) other gods or entering into COVENANT with anyone or any entity (beyond that of marriage) is unacceptable.
> 
> Even though it's been a minute, I can talk some Eastern Stars detail....
> 
> ...



Let the church say Amen!  

My ex is a Mason and the reason he joined was to attend the parties they had.  The stripper and alcohol filled parties they had (no I was not always a Christian so yes I have been to them).  His friend is also a Mason (practicing) and is a minister at his church.  Now I am not sure what the meetings involve because I never really cared.  I just know that I have felt a little uneasy about the entire Mason thing but he was not who I was planned to marry so I never voiced my opinion about it.  But not until I read this thread didI know what Masonry was REALLY about and now that I know my future husband will not be a participant.  I also feel the same about Greeks that is why I never pledged.  But I have several Christian friends who are Greek and one who denounce is Greek letters and devoted his life to God.  So go figure!


----------



## metamorfhosis (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of "secret societies" that are members of a larger "group". Bush and John Kerry are both members of Skull and Bones (once known as the Brotherhood of Death) from Yale. I don't know if the "black" secret societies have real power. The groups with power want a one world government and one religion. Then the Antichrist and False Prophet can take it from there..........


----------



## Zeal (Jan 30, 2008)

I took a class called cults at a Bible Institute.  One of the cults listed were the Masons. Each secion of the class was taught by someone who had either been in one of the organizations, or was well versed.

This particular section of the class was taught by an Ex mason. Therefore I know much about the masons. And it all ain't cool. Yes many of our realitives were probably masons.  But maybe they did not know better.

I had to do a book report. The book is called, Should a Christian be a Mason? by E.M. Storms. This book has many of the pledges that Mason's take.

It just so happens that I attended a mason funeral a little after taking the class.... and it was pretty scary.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not sure that anyone really knows the pledge a mason takes unless they take it themselves. And the fact that they are not supposed to share it with the outside world and do anyway makes what they say...ah well. I think a lot of the info that is "leaked out" is lies, honestly.

At any rate I dont believe a lot of what was posted here. My father is a mason and my grandmother an Eastern Star. I also have quite a few friends that are Eastern Stars and Church goers. Now I am willing to put a lot on the line and vouch that my grandmother would NEVER do anything against Christ.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 30, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Whoa... take the WHOLE RECORD off the TURNTABLE.
> 
> While I'm curious to know how you extracted an entire doctrine out of two paragraphs, I'll proceed past that signpost and move on to the heart of the matter.
> 
> ...


 

Exactly what are you talking about?

Where in the world did you get the word "nice" from? 

I said Spiritual and God fearing.  Not once was there a mention of "nice."

Please don't try to discredit my response by dumbing it down. 

I would not ever assert such a stupid thing. 

"Nice?" 

How in the world did I miss your response?

And PLEASE qualify your statment regarding "other gods" and "entities?" You made a statement that holds no weight in my book. Have you ever been to a meeting? Let me guess. Nope. So how would you know this. 

There you go, JUDGING. "Til we're all without sin let's quit the pulpitting."

Precisely what I was talking about. Is judging people, YOUR definition of "Christ-like"?


----------



## Mortons (Jan 30, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Let the church say Amen!
> 
> My ex is a Mason and the reason he joined was to attend the parties they had. The stripper and alcohol filled parties they had (no I was not always a Christian so yes I have been to them). His friend is also a Mason (practicing) and is a minister at his church. Now I am not sure what the meetings involve because I never really cared. I just know that I have felt a little uneasy about the entire Mason thing but he was not who I was planned to marry so I never voiced my opinion about it. But not until I read this thread didI know what Masonry was REALLY about and now that I know my future husband will not be a participant. I also feel the same about Greeks that is why I never pledged. *But I have several Christian friends who are Greek and one who denounce is Greek letters and devoted his life to God. So go figure!*


 
Why would he have to denounce greek letters devote his life to God? (Not directed at you just wondering in general)


----------



## Zeal (Jan 30, 2008)

Esq.2B said:


> Exactly what are you talking about?
> 
> Where in the world did you get the word "nice" from?
> 
> ...


 

Can we aggree to disagree.  I really don't think she was judging you.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't think she was judging me specifically.

This thread isn't about me.

I was talking about judging the people/organizations.


----------

